
How to avoid censorship in China - subsonico
https://china-underground.com/2017/09/22/avoid-censorship-china/
======
kinsomo
This seems like it's probably unhelpful and out-of-date. Any such how-to guide
really should cover some kind of obfuscation to avoid the anti-VPN blocks. For
instance, apparently the great firewall will let SSH terminal traffic through,
but it uses heuristics to detect and block SSH tunneling.

This guide, is really more like "step 0" of a multi step process. All it does
in orient a novice toward the services he will need to expend effort to try to
access.

------
jdc
Use SoftEther

